# What options can be considered for investment in Dubai?



## yasmin_abbas (May 24, 2012)

What options can be considered for investment in Dubai?


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

An ice-cream stand.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Vantage Holdings offer discreet "SPOWT" Investment opportunities.
We offer a safe repository for your money.

"SPOWT" stands for Safe Permanent One Way Transaction.

You can make as many deposits as you like.
I can assure you the interest rates are incredible!
(mine, particularly)


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> Vantage Holdings offer discreet "SPOWT" Investment opportunities.
> We offer a safe repository for your money.
> 
> "SPOWT" stands for Safe Permanent One Way Transaction.
> ...


Bet I can double interest


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you should invest in an underwater soccer field.... Everyone will love it!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i think importing sand could be a goer.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I think you should invest in an underwater soccer field.... Everyone will love it!


too plausible, i'm afraid!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Invest on me, return is guaranteed !!!!

Some cheesy comment that one huh!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> i think importing sand could be a goer.


I know Kuwait had to import shed loads of the stuff. Apparently theirs was the wrong type!


----------



## angieuae (Apr 2, 2012)

what about AED 5000, what's good to invest in this amount (though very little amount)?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

For those kinds of amounts, a mashreq easy-saver a/c. would be your best bet IMHO
No min. amount req
As of yesterday the interest rate is 2.25% p.a
You don't need to have a prior relationship with them
Just need your original passport(visa processed and stamped)
One person can have upto 5 a/c's (maybe more/less)
You won't get that kind of return on 5000 anywhere here
Finally if you withdraw any amount from the A/c during the month, you forego the interest for that particular period...(theres always a catch)

P.S: I don't work for them, just use the service myself (no advertising here  )...


----------



## angieuae (Apr 2, 2012)

I have an account in ADCB, but really so disappointed because they're taking AED 25 per month for insurance charges. It's like I'm not getting any interest on it. 

They just informed this charges when I already got an account with them. I felt I was cheated.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i get 8% on my cash in the UK.
Anyone from the UK should look into ZOPA.
Problem is you are not really supposed to invest with them whilst non-resident, but i've kept going, using parents address!
It's a peer to peer lending set-up.

Average return over the 2 years i've been using it is 7.8%, allowing for nominal 'bad debt'

It's awesome (minimum investment is something like £100)
risk spread across multiple loans.

FOr example, £1,000 lent out in £10 chunks gives you 100 loans at varying rates. The higher the rate, the higher the risk (still low, though) so if one defaults, you only lose whatever's left of that £10. What rates you lend at are up to you.

I've had two defaulters in 2 years - lost a whopping £7.38! 

If you've still got a useable UK address to sign up with, i say it's a pretty safe place for cash, given the returns. (look it up)


----------



## Tug11 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi there,
If you want to know more options just message me. 
It's sort of what I do.


----------

